# Gettin started



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

My suggestion is you better for this one

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/200-X-9-5mm-Chrome-Balls-Catapult-Slingshot-Ammo-BB-/140380563303?cmd=ViewItem&pt=UK_BOI_Metalworking_Milling_Welding_Metalworking_Supplies_ET&hash=item20af556767http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/500-X-9-5mm-C...lworking_Supplies_ET&hash=item20ac1da082#shId


----------



## Melchior (Dec 27, 2009)

Yes, this is a very common ball size and will get you started. Good idea to stick with one type of ammo, but you'll start experimenting soon







also consider a backstop, you'll be able to use your amo over and over again, and can start with less than 2000 shots.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

NoSugarRob said:


> Thank you gents
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes... the canvas should work just fine Rob.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Canvas would work, a blanket would work, even a sheet or towel hung over a clothes line will work.


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

9.5mm (3/8") steel is pretty much my exclusive ammo. It's widely available and not too big, not too small. Perfect for target/recreational shooting. I bought a large bag of it from Trumark back when I first got back into slingshooting and still have all but a few balls that've gotten away over time (thanks to a good backstop). And, like harper noted, any sort of canvas, bedsheet, blanket, etc. hung between poles, trees, etc. will work just fine for stopping your ammo and (hopefully) allowing you to retrieve a good deal of it for re-use.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.co.u...=item1e5c7d2bc2

or

http://cgi.ebay.co.u...=item35a7f34e67

Don't deceive for just the name *"Shooting Glasses"*

Whatever you buy always check it *meets or exceeds ANSI Z87.1-2003 High Impact Requirements*


----------



## JxMAN25 (May 29, 2010)

9.5mm (3/8") steel are these heavy enough to hunt with? THanks


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

If you're just plinking marbles work great and are very inexpensive....
As far as goggles for your son they would work, you can get persciption safety glasses but they cost a arm and a leg. How bad is his eye sight he maybe able to shoot with out his glasses and just use a pair of standard safety glasses..


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Wow I never thought of the blanket over a clothesline! Brilliant!


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

If you are just going to plink in the backyard, marbles are fine. Check aquarium supply sections. Aquarium marbles may be cheaper than toy marbles. I buy bags of 50+ for $0.39.

If you are serious about hunting and want really good ammo, invest in a round ball bullet mold and lead melter. I have a brass .44 single cavity bullet mold and a .45/.50 multi cavity round pellet mold. The bullet mold casts much higher quality balls than the pellet mold. I would recommend Lee round ball molds (http://www.leeprecis.../blackpow.html) and a Lee melter (http://www.leeprecis...g/melters.html) My Do-It pellet mold does not have a sprue cutter and cutting the sprues individually with side-cutters is time consuming and results in weight variation between balls. I also have a Lee double cavity .357 bullet mold and I can actually cast faster with it than with the 8 cavity Do-It mold.


----------

